# Manufacturers' names of mods



## Hooked (21/9/18)

I would love to know what the process is in naming a new mod on the market. Some of the names are mind-boggling. Here's a list which I've been compiling.

Demon Killer Magic Hat
Demon Killer Sniper
EUGENE Growl
EUGENE Lighthouse Manual Carving Mech Mod
Hammer of God HOG V4
Hugsvape Surge Squonk
LE Jazz RDA
Limitless Arms Race
Little Red Riding Hood – Demon Killer Magic Hat Tank
Noname Pole Dance RDA Clone
Purge Serenity Koi Fish
Purge Slam Piece
Purge Suicide Queen
Stove Top RDA
Think Vape Sailboat Baby 
VandyVape Phobia

And this one get me every time I read it:
Lost Vape Paranormal
I keep thinking that someone has lost their vape under paranormal circumstances!

And this one:
Hellvape Dead Rabbit.
Sometimes I see posts on FB saying, "Looking for a Dead Rabbit in Centurion area." What???

Seriously ... who concocts these ridiculous names? I certainly wouldn't want to vape a Koi fish or a Suicide Queen!

And now ... let's have some fun. If you were to launch a new mod on the market, what would you call it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (21/9/18)

I still cannot get over Voopoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

Generally it either occurs one of two ways

Either:
1) The designer of the mod from the team whos design was gets to name his/her creation (in the same way someone who discovers a planet names it)

2) The marketing team decides on it with a basis of what sounds appealing to its target market which in this day and age is usually in their teens or early twenties. Its the same with most modern products.

And just for poops and giggles

Id create a mech mod tube and name it a BoomStix

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

Hooked said:


> I would love to know what the process is in naming a new mod on the market. Some of the names are mind-boggling. Here's a list which I've been compiling.
> 
> Demon Killer Magic Hat
> Demon Killer Sniper
> ...





And just fo a little bit of history...

As for the company Hellvape I am uncertain but for the name Dead Rabbit...

All of the dead rabbit related products and itself such as the priest cap and butcher cap all relate to a specific movie and Dead Rabbits is actually a gang in the movie so Heathen named it after the gang because he liked it or something.

If you buy a priest cap or a butcher cap and look inside youll be greated by a quote:



This was from the preist cap the butcher has a different one. These are characters/gangs from the movie and quotes said in it.

Check out Heathens video where he introduces the Dead Rabbit RDA for more details.

Pretty sure Stove Top just refers to the coil build

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (21/9/18)

I guess it's because you can name a product that you designed whatever the hell you want. So if I want to name an RDA that I designed "Crash Test Dummy" then I have the freedom to do so, whether people find it funny or weird or not. How people get to the names they choose we'll probably never really know....lol. I'm ok with it. I laugh at some of them, but then just move on and forget about the funny of it.
I was also like "WTF?" with the Dead Rabbit, but I have two of them now and they're awesome and I don't even think about the funny side (or weird) of the name anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/18)

I don't understand why Odis would name its new Billet Box RDTA the *BOXXER*.

The Hugo Vapor *BOXER *mods have been around for ages and are well known. What's next? The *SSKYFALL *(the reference to SXK is intended).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Generally it either occurs one of two ways
> 
> Either:
> 1) The designer of the mod from the team whos design was gets to name his/her creation (in the same way someone who discovers a planet names it)
> ...



Someone beat you to it... sorry bud

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Generally it either occurs one of two ways
> 
> Either:
> 1) The designer of the mod from the team whos design was gets to name his/her creation (in the same way someone who discovers a planet names it)
> ...



its been taken. there already a tube mech called Boomstick

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/9/18)

Adephi said:


> I still cannot get over Voopoo



My wife seems to agree as i bought her a VooPoo Mojo...

Perhaps VooPoo is meant to be Voodoo but the Poo part in Voopoo is upside down? Seeing at how crazy these names are, anything is possible. Wright it on a piece of paper and turn it upside down and read back words...

Okay i admit, im just trying to get a reason to make it sound better...lol


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't understand why Odis would name its new Billet Box RDTA the *BOXXER*.
> 
> The Hugo Vapor *BOXER *mods have been around for ages and are well known. What's next? The *SSKYFALL *(the reference to SXK is intended).



Oh that's a lousy thing of Odis to do. Are they so unsure of themselves that they have to (almost) copy someone else in order to possibly confuse buyers? Hugo Vapor must be pretty p....d off but there's nothing that they can do I suppose. It just goes to show the difference that just one letter of the alphabet can make.


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> My wife seems to agree as i bought her a VooPoo Mojo...
> 
> Perhaps VooPoo is meant to be Voodoo but the Poo part in Voopoo is upside down? Seeing at how crazy these names are, anything is possible. Wright it on a piece of paper and turn it upside down and read back words...
> 
> Okay i admit, im just trying to get a reason to make it sound better...lol



Perhaps the person who named it couldn't spell it the "wright" way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (21/9/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh that's a lousy thing of Odis to do. Are they so unsure of themselves that they have to (almost) copy someone else in order to possibly confuse buyers? Hugo Vapor must be pretty p....d off but there's nothing that they can do I suppose. It just goes to show the difference that just one letter of the alphabet can make.


Well it is a box and it does fit into a box.
I think the name was chosen appropriately as the name explains the form and function of the atomizer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

On the Arms Race - AFAIK, it was named this because the battery door is supposed to resemble an AR Magazine being inserted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (21/9/18)

Voopoo is really the worst. The other odd names are fine but Voopoo just makes you think of poo - you really can't get away from it.

What bugs me way more than the names are the designs. Squonkers in general look OK, if simple but there are so many mods, especially dual battery mods that look terrible - who designs this crap?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Id create a mech mod tube and name it a BoomStix



Broomstick

Or witches wand 

Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> All of the dead rabbit related products and itself such as the priest cap and butcher cap all relate to a specific movie and Dead Rabbits is actually a gang in the movie so Heathen named it after the gang because he liked it or something.



Martin Scorsese's _Gangs of New York_.



It's almost as brutal as the Hazers v the Postman Army.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/9/18)

Short evocative names stick in people's minds, and most of these are edgy and appeal to the younger edge master.

If I could name a mod it would be the m'lady.
The RDA would be the NPK "nothing personal kid"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (21/9/18)

RichJB said:


> Martin Scorsese's _Gangs of New York_.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as brutal as the Hazers v the Postman Army.




One of the best movies ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> Short evocative names stick in people's minds, and most of these are edgy and appeal to the younger edge master.
> 
> If I could name a mod it would be the m'lady.
> The RDA would be the NPK "nothing personal kid"


Like postman's FP?


----------



## rogue zombie (21/9/18)

Adephi said:


> I still cannot get over Voopoo



I call mine a Vookak Drag. It actually sounds better.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

The real question is... Is the VooPoo the perfect mod for a Vooping session?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> The real question is... Is the VooPoo the perfect mod for a Vooping session?



Absolutely

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Broomstick
> 
> Or witches wand
> 
> Lol


Or Wand of Wyrd.

I can come up with really strange names.


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

rogue zombie said:


> I call mine a Vookak Drag. It actually sounds better.


Voodoo Drag sounds so much better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Voodoo Drag sounds so much better


I honestly think it was a Chinglish typo. It is like the Honda Fireblade that was supposed to be Honda Lightning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I honestly think it was a Chinglish typo. It is like the Honda Fireblade that was supposed to be Honda Lightning.


but Fireblade is just sooo much better

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/18)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Smok yet, if E-Priv, H-Priv, S-Priv, T-Priv etc isn't bad enough, just look at their tanks...

Baby Beast
Big Baby Beast
Cloud Beast
Cloud Beast King
Prince
Baby Prince
X-Baby (Baby Brother) 
Prince Cobra
Baby v2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> It is like the Honda Fireblade that was supposed to be Honda Lightning.



Thank goodness someone stuffed that up...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Surprised no one mentioned Asvape... "Yeah, look at me puffing away on my Ass Vape..." Sounds so cool, doesn't it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie (21/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I honestly think it was a Chinglish typo. It is like the Honda Fireblade that was supposed to be Honda Lightning.



Really? 
Wow, did not know that.


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Think I found the perfect RDA for my "Ass Vape" mod

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

BWAHAHAHAHA Check the name on this fine Drip Tip.

http://www.3fvape.com/drip-tip/6770-balanus-shape-510-drip-tip-translucent-acrylic.html#.W6S_0_ZoTcc

I am having so much fun with googling weird names!


----------



## Vilaishima (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA Check the name on this fine Drip Tip.
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/drip-tip/6770-balanus-shape-510-drip-tip-translucent-acrylic.html#.W6S_0_ZoTcc
> 
> I am having so much fun with googling weird names!




Both the shape and the name offends me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

So, Describing my top 3 posts together to a non vaper.

"What do you call that thing?"
"Well my fine Sir... What I have here is a Balanus driptip on a Wanko RDA that sits on a AsVape Mod"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

The comments on Reddit for the Balanus driptip is pure gold!



Disclaimer - Comments are dirty and NSFW


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Both the shape and the name offends me


/Gives @Vilaishima a bottle of chill pills

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

I hope it vapes better than it's name....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA Check the name on this fine Drip Tip.
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/drip-tip/6770-balanus-shape-510-drip-tip-translucent-acrylic.html#.W6S_0_ZoTcc
> 
> I am having so much fun with googling weird names!



Think I need to buy one and send it Sophie Vapes for a review.

Edit : I think Jai Haze might be more appropriate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Think I need to buy one and send it Sophie Vapes for a review.
> 
> Edit : I think Jai Haze might be more appropriate


I'd sit through his 1 hour videos for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Walks up to wife : "Hey Honey. Can I put my Ballon your mod?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Surprised no one mentioned Asvape... "Yeah, look at me puffing away on my Ass Vape..." Sounds so cool, doesn't it...


Lol I have one too. Ass vape Gabriel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

Just saw a Moonbarker mech for sale in the classifieds


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I have one too. Ass vape Gabriel


So @RainstormZA - How does Gabriel's asvape? 

I'm starting to think that Product namers are doing this on purpose... I swear they are all sitting in an office, seeing who can come up with the most ridiculous names. 

Next week we will be releasing the Swamp AsVape...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I have one too. Ass vape Gabriel


Vaping out of Gabriel's ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Just saw a Moonbarker mech for sale in the classifieds


Dude probably sat up late one night and didn't know what to call the new design... Heard the dog barking at the moon and thought... Yeah, The Moonbarker...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Vaping out of Gabriel's ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (21/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> /Gives @Vilaishima a bottle of chill pills


I'd gladly accept a bottle of Red Pill...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/9/18)

Adephi said:


> Think I need to buy one and send it Sophie Vapes for a review.
> 
> Edit : I think Jai Haze might be more appropriate


Sure Jai will love it!

Regards


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> So, Describing my top 3 posts together to a non vaper.
> 
> "What do you call that thing?"
> "Well my fine Sir... What I have here is a Balanus driptip on a Wanko RDA that sits on a AsVape Mod"


Prospective noob vaper walks away
muttering ''SMARTASS........''
Under his breath and continues to smoke Winston for the next 30 years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Prospective noob vaper walks away
> muttering ''SMARTASS........''
> Under his breath and continues to smoke Winston for the next 30 years...


Forgot to mention.... the juice inside is called V-Juice... (Google it, thank me later... or loathe me... I have no idea what it tastes like, but it's a stupid name for an eliquid)

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------

